# Outback #3 -----32bhds Christmas Came Early



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well my wife has pulled off the grand daddy of surprise Christmas presents. As I was sitting with my laptop what to my wondering eyes appeared but an Outback32bhds pulled by a Duramax coming into my circle. At first I thought maybe a neighbor bought an Outback but as I looked it was the one I had wanted. I leaped to my feet and yelled to the wife AM I GETTING A TRAILER TODAY.I was sad to see it pulled of Ebay the other day not expecting it to be delivered to my house.Well we love it its huge. This is the second purchase from Lakeshore that came with no real problems. It just so happens both had the same problem the ground for the slideout came loose at the battery.Unfortunatly the Duramax wasn't included in the deal.








DW









Somehow she managed the whole deal and insurance without me having a clue









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is awesome John








Congrats on the new Outback
wish my wife could pull something like that off

Don


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEEET

THAT IS ONE GOOD DW. YOU HAVE GOT TO LOVE THAT SUPRISE!!!!!!!!!!!!









CONGRATAULATIONS ON THE NEW OUTBACK

KORY


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Awesome TT!----spotted one last month and still trying to figure out to get one in the driveway


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a GREAT Christmas gift. You're wife pulled off a huge surprise.

Congrats on the new Outback.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats








I saw a new one in tow Thru Grand Rapids the other day
and said to myself somebody is getting a nice present
sounds like it could be yours.

Jerry


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback John!





















Let me know how the AV does pulling that bad boy.







Not that I really think you'll have any problem.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback John......

I guess you better go get her something REALLY good!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What a gift! Merry Christmas early.

Did she also sell the other one?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's really great she was able to suprise you like that.

Mike


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I see a lot of people talking about Lakeshore RV. How are their prices as compared to getting one at a show? The DW and I are looking at the 32 we were just waiting for a good deal......

Congrats on the new rig......


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow! Congrats, but I have to say you better be getting DW a GOOD Christmas present!









Dana


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! Congratulations on your new 32bhds! 
What a great surprise!...wait, make that "what a great wife!"









Merry Christmas,
Dawn


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new Outback.

What did you get her??????

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> What did you get her??????


...the bill.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What did you get her??????


...the bill.
[/quote]

How did you quess








I think I'll go buy her a new Duramax









John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> What did you get her??????


...the bill.
[/quote]

How did you quess








I think I'll go buy her a new Duramax









John
[/quote]

That would be a Christmas to remember for sure!

New TT for you and Duramax for Her









Enjoy the new TT

Bill.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Very cool!! congrats on # 3


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It is wishful thinking but not happening









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

AWESOME!!!







Good for you!

I'm a lil jealous









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! That is one incredible Christmas present John!






















And in case you hadn't figured it out yet, that's a woman worth holding onto!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats on your new Outback.

Willie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet ! Now go buy her the Duramax


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! That is one incredible Christmas present John!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a subtle hint to PDX_Shannon to get PDX_Doug a new TV?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Great present......
If we're ever at the same campground and there is a storm coming would you mind if I pulled my 25rss into some of the spare room inside that thing







?

I haven't been in one yet but the online floor plan looks awesome. Post pics when you can.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tidefan said:


> Great present......
> If we're ever at the same campground and there is a storm coming would you mind if I pulled my 25rss into some of the spare room inside that thing
> 
> 
> ...


Online pics will not do this beast justice. Its huge inside and I think the Outback quality gets better each year.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmmm. All I'm getting this Christmas is a new five-gallon bucket - but I did request the deluxe model.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm not saying "nuttn" !


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

So- I guess Stacie and I are not going to be the only "big one" when we pull into the Northeast spring kick off rally!!!! Cant wait to see her, and CONGRATS!!! (p.s.- when you are rolling down the highway, remember that you'll be about the same length as a TT unit!)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> So- I guess Stacie and I are not going to be the only "big one" when we pull into the Northeast spring kick off rally!!!! Cant wait to see her, and CONGRATS!!! (p.s.- when you are rolling down the highway, remember that you'll be about the same length as a TT unit!)


Unfortunatly I don't think we can make it to the rally DD has a field trip to Washington and is coming home that Saturday. DW thinks I'm nuts to want to go to the rally for one night.

On another note the driver that towed the 32 from MI towed it with no sway control at all just on the ball and no he didn't have a dually just a 3/4 reg cab chevy. He said he had no sway problems at all.









John


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

John,

You got the 32BHDS you wanted! Congratulations. That's a great surprise.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, and I'm getting underwear, as usual.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Yeah, and I'm getting underwear, as usual.
> 
> Mark


..you already have a 31RQS.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah, and I'm getting underwear, as usual.
> 
> Mark


..you already have a 31RQS.








[/quote]
Jim...

You really need to quit beating yourself up, and just buy that 31RQS!
It's the only way you are ever going to find inner peace!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah, and I'm getting underwear, as usual.
> 
> Mark


..you already have a 31RQS.








[/quote]
Jim...

You really need to quit beating yourself up, and just buy that 31RQS!
It's the only way you are ever going to find inner peace!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I suuuuuuuure do like that model. But, I have a SWEET Suburban (paid for) that won't pull that monster, so for now, I just keep on dreaming.........


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Merry Christmas

Awesome what a surprise...... You have to give your DW a big hug.

Congrats on your new trailer.

Thor


----------

